# 189 Points Test Changes - November 2019



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

So following on from this post, the changes to the points test system will also apply to the current 189 Skilled Independent Stream starting from November 2019.



> The changes to the points test are to introduce:
> 
> · more points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points);
> 
> ...





https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> So following on from this post, the changes to the points test system will also apply to the current 189 Skilled Independent Stream starting from November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't it be from July 2019. I will lose age points by Feb 2020 and it will be too late.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Why can't it be from July 2019. I will lose age points by Feb 2020 and it will be too late.


Because unfortunately you are not the Australian Immigration minister 

Cheers


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

When can we get details on this? Like what's the STEM criteria? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> When can we get details on this? Like what's the STEM criteria?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The finer details will trickle through in due course

It several months away from implementation 

Cheers


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

NB said:


> The finer details will trickle through in due course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, it looks attractive for now. But It feels like they've got something up their sleeves. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi,
Would a govt change impact this decision? ( though I doubt it. May make few changes but overall looks like the seed of chcnage is already been sown and nothing much would change )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Thanks NB, it looks attractive for now. But It feels like they've got something up their sleeves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Don’t forget that there is an election in May
If there is a change in the government, they may review all these announcements 

Cheers


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

NB said:


> The finer details will trickle through in due course
> 
> It several months away from implementation
> 
> Cheers


Please have a look
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1478296-replacing-489-491-a.html

TIA


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

NB said:


> Don’t forget that there is an election in May
> 
> If there is a change in the government, they may review all these announcements
> 
> ...


Yea I mean to ask about the elections. Liberals all the way!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

For the people who apply for 489 by this July & obtain the visa, how long will that take to get the PR? Is it 2 years or 3 years?


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello!
What are the requirements to claim 10 additional points for a single applicant as per new rule?Can someone please enlighten me? Thanks. 

This one- [points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points)]


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello!
What are the criteria to claim 10 additional points for a single applicant as per new rule? Can someone please enlighten? Thanks!

This one- [points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points)]


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello!
> What are the criteria to claim 10 additional points for a single applicant as per new rule? Can someone please enlighten? Thanks!
> 
> This one- [points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points)]


I guess not being married will automatically award you 10 points.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think for now wait until it all gets clear. Mostly an accurate canvas of what changes would be painted after the elections.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

The legislation is intentionally vague I suspect. If I were to guess, I think it would be STEM PhDs only for the education section.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello!
> What are the requirements to claim 10 additional points for a single applicant as per new rule?Can someone please enlighten me? Thanks.
> 
> This one- [points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points)]


Hi Tanvir,

1. More points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points).

2. More points for applicants nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by a family member residing in regional Australia (15 points).

3. More points for having certain STEM qualifications (10 points).

4. Points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points).

5. Points for applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who has competent English (5 points).


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> The legislation is intentionally vague I suspect. If I were to guess, I think it would be STEM PhDs only for the education section.


Actually, it’s that the current 5 points go up to 10 for masters or phds done in AU.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Awarding more points and at the same time decreasing Invitations number doesn't make any sense. 

According to these new points applicants now can easily have 80 or more points.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> I guess not being married will automatically award you 10 points.


What happens if anyone gets married after the invite and add a spouse to the visa application with the circumstance change form layball:


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> What happens if anyone gets married after the invite and add a spouse to the visa application with the circumstance change form layball:


I can't confirm as these are all new changes, but based on "points freezes on invite day rule", it shouldn't be an issue what you do after you get the invite.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> What happens if anyone gets married after the invite and add a spouse to the visa application with the circumstance change form layball:


Hi Rizwan,

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...189-google-page-ranking-visa-application.html


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi Rizwan,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...189-google-page-ranking-visa-application.html


I know a spouse can be added later to the visa application form. My main concern is that before it had no effect on the points, however, now once you get married after the invite the points will change(10 pts reduced) 

So, I can claim (10pts) for being single and after receiving the invite get married add the spouse to the visa application :cool2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I know a spouse can be added later to the visa application form. My main concern is that before it had no effect on the points, however, now once you get married after the invite the points will change(10 pts reduced)
> 
> So, I can claim (10pts) for being single and after receiving the invite get married add the spouse to the visa application :cool2:


That’s a loophole some applicants can exploit to their advantage if they have an impending marriage
They can delay their marriage till they get an invite

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Tanvir,
> 
> 
> 
> 2. More points for applicants nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by a family member residing in regional Australia (15 points).


This is for people who will apply to live and work in Regional Australia.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I know a spouse can be added later to the visa application form. My main concern is that before it had no effect on the points, however, now once you get married after the invite the points will change(10 pts reduced)
> 
> So, I can claim (10pts) for being single and after receiving the invite get married add the spouse to the visa application :cool2:


I highly doubt thats the case. It seems to me that it will follow the process today, if you add a partner as a dependent in your application, you can claim up to +15 points depending on english/skills assessment.

If you don't add a partner in your application, you automatically get +10 points for being single.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> I highly doubt thats the case. It seems to me that it will follow the process today, if you add a partner as a dependent in your application, you can claim up to +15 points depending on english/skills assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't add a partner in your application, you automatically get +10 points for being single.


I think there is some confusion.
First the points for skilled spouse are 10 (not 15), single people also have same points.

I thought the process today is that you add skilled spouse in EOI to claim points and after invite and lodging the visa application then DIBP will ask for proof. What I am saying is that if some one is actually single at the time of invite he will get 10 points automatically and after lodging visa application if the person gets married he can submit change in circumstances form to add the spouse. Generally the points of EOI should be valid at the time of invite which in this case are, for example if the age goes over 33 after receiving an invite, it is not a problem and completely legal.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think there is some confusion.
> First the points for skilled spouse are 10 (not 15), single people also have same points.
> 
> I thought the process today is that you add skilled spouse in EOI to claim points and after invite and lodging the visa application then DIBP will ask for proof. What I am saying is that if some one is actually single at the time of invite he will get 10 points automatically and after lodging visa application if the person gets married he can submit change in circumstances form to add the spouse. Generally the points of EOI should be valid at the time of invite which in this case are, for example if the age goes over 33 after receiving an invite, it is not a problem and completely legal.
> ...


Skilled spouse +10
Competent English +5

Yes, currently you can prove english skills later on, but you still need to prove functional english or you won't get grant. It sounds to me that the above situation can still happen with points change anyway because you're not really claiming less points.

Currently, your partner needs to be skilled + competent english, which gives you +5. In future this will give you +15, but being single gives you +10. I'd think with the changes you will be able to add your partner if they are skilled, since they are both +10 equivalent points anyway. Which is no big different from todays process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Skilled spouse +10
> Competent English +5
> 
> Yes, currently you can prove english skills later on, but you still need to prove functional english or you won't get grant. It sounds to me that the above situation can still happen with points change anyway because you're not really claiming less points.
> ...


Are you sure it’s 15 points ?

To claim the 10 points for skill, you anyways need competent English

I don’t think you can claim both skill and competent English 
It will be either

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

So the group that will be sidelined is married applicants without relevant skill assessment for partners. Even with competent english, they only gain 5 points while single applicants automatically get 10 points. 
On a different note, I think demand for english test and training centres is going to escalate!


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Are you sure it’s 15 points ?
> 
> To claim the 10 points for skill, you anyways need competent English
> 
> ...


Yes. Only that makes sense. As per the table published by ISCAH, maximum points that can be claimed for partner is 10.


----------



## go2force (Apr 9, 2019)

*clarity needed!!*

Hi guys. I am new to the forum. I am a bit puzzled by these changes, are they meant for regional visas or 189/190 as well? the reason i am asking this is because with these changes applicants can score even 90-95? 

1) more points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points);
My thoughts - makes sense. Currently, maximum points for skilled partner are 5, now 10.

2) more points for applicants nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by a family member residing in regional Australia (15 points);
My thoughts - currently state nomination gives you 5 points, is this increased to 15. That's quite a jump.

3) more points for having certain STEM qualifications (10 points);
My thoughts - not sure id currently there are any additional points for STEM qualifications. i think NO

4) points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points); and
My thoughts - this is just to balance the bias against singles (because applicants are able to gain advantage if they have a skilled partner)

5) points for applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who has competent English (5 points).
My thoughts - good move. points if partner is not skileld but has competent English.

But again the biggest question - Are these changes for regional visas or 189/190 as well?

Please provide your inputs.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello.

Does anyone have a full list of AQF Diploma/ AQF Certificate III courses that STEM?

I am delaying my EOI application due to the fact I need to get reassessment by December. 
There are many reasons for the delay.

I thought while waiting it may make sense to give myself 10 more points. 

My experience: 11+ years in Software Engineering. 
AQF Bachelors degree assessed by VETASSESS.
Current WIP Masters degree: Georgia Tech OMSCS.

If anyone knows a Mathematics/ Software Development Diploma or Certificate I can complete in a year, let me know. I am only applying by the year 2020.

Reason: insufficient funds to live in Australia. I found it difficult to live in Australia *for good* if you cannot afford a house in at least one state. 

My plan is to move there 3 to 4 years from now.


----------



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

*How this affect rest of the folks who applied till now*

My application details are below in my signature, please check it once.

How does the NOV 2019 changes affect people like me who have submitted the EOI last year around Nov 2018 ?

Since we applied earlier than Nov 2019 would be exempt from the changes or would our existing applications get updated automatically or should we manually update them ?


---
Code : Software Engineer - 261313
PTE - 25/10/2018
Score - 86/90/80/90 (L/R/W/SL)

ACS - 14/11/2018
189/190 - 70/75
EOI Initially Submitted On 30/10/2018
EOI Last Submitted On 15/11/2018
Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

james_cameron_1 said:


> My application details are below in my signature, please check it once.
> 
> How does the NOV 2019 changes affect people like me who have submitted the EOI last year around Nov 2018 ?
> 
> Since we applied earlier than Nov 2019 would be exempt from the changes or would our existing applications get updated automatically or should we manually update them ?


Looks like as per ISCAH estimates my EOI would expire before invite 


---
Code : Software Engineer - 261313
PTE - 25/10/2018
Score - 86/90/80/90 (L/R/W/SL)

ACS - 14/11/2018
189/190 - 70/75
EOI Initially Submitted On 30/10/2018
EOI Last Submitted On 15/11/2018
Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> I guess not being married will automatically award you 10 points.


That's how I understand it as well.
They might require a CENOMAR (Certificate of No Marriage).


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

james_cameron_1 said:


> My application details are below in my signature, please check it once.
> 
> How does the NOV 2019 changes affect people like me who have submitted the EOI last year around Nov 2018 ?
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Migration Amendment (New Skilled *Regional *Visas) Regulations 2019:

a. This is for New Skilled *Regional *Visas

b. Not for 189 / 190


----------



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Migration Amendment (New Skilled *Regional *Visas) Regulations 2019:
> 
> ...


ok, Thank you for the clarification.
I think I got mislead by the title of the thread "*189 Points Test Changes - November 2019*"

Anyhow according to the ISACH estimates on March 2019 states that for my situation the EOI is likely to expire before invite. :rant:

Please do correct me if I am wrong.

---
Code : Software Engineer - 261313
PTE - 25/10/2018
Score - 86/90/80/90 (L/R/W/SL)

ACS - 14/11/2018
189/190 - 70/75
EOI Initially Submitted On 30/10/2018
EOI Last Submitted On 15/11/2018
Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi James,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is applicable to 189, 190.

From the Migration Amendment document:









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Y-ME369 said:


> So following on from this post, the changes to the points test system will also apply to the current 189 Skilled Independent Stream starting from November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will it be for subclass 189? or for 489, 190 too?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think it is applicable to 189, 190.
> 
> From the Migration Amendment document:
> 
> ...


We can only make judgement(s) on what's going to happen in November 2019.
Hope the Government comes out with elaborated details to this.
New FY starts 1st July 2019.

There is Election in May. If there is a change in the Government, who knows whether they will reconsider / review all these announcements.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

james_cameron_1 said:


> ok, Thank you for the clarification.
> I think I got mislead by the title of the thread "*189 Points Test Changes - November 2019*"
> 
> Anyhow according to the ISACH estimates on March 2019 states that for my situation the EOI is likely to expire before invite. :rant:
> ...


Because the legislation says that it does apply to new 189 applications from November...


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kgplearns said:


> Hello.
> 
> Does anyone have a full list of AQF Diploma/ AQF Certificate III courses that STEM?


Update: 

Only those with Masters by research/ Ph.D in STEM by AQF Standards can claim 10 points. Similar to AQF Bachelors points.


----------



## james_cameron_1 (May 28, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think it is applicable to 189, 190.
> 
> From the Migration Amendment document:
> 
> ...


So that means existing 189/190 applications would automatically updated with points right ?

---
Code : Software Engineer - 261313
PTE - 25/10/2018
Score - 86/90/80/90 (L/R/W/SL)

ACS - 14/11/2018
189/190 - 70/75
EOI Initially Submitted On 30/10/2018
EOI Last Submitted On 15/11/2018
Invite :


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

james_cameron_1 said:


> So that means existing 189/190 applications would automatically updated with points right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I think only newer EOI will be considered, however, this is just my understanding of the text.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

I think below points are already discussed here. Need your advice on it. 

1. As per revised rule NOV-2019, it will affect the existing EOI? or do we need to create the new EOI if not get the invite till the time? 

2. Spouse is not PR but has competent English 5 points- In this point, skill assessment of spouse is required or only show the English test result to get the 5 points in future. 

I applied EOI in March-2019 in code 263111 and points 65+5 for Visa 190 Victoria. 
Is there any benefit in early invite who is living and working in Victoria.


----------



## zack93 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I am currently on PR and waiting on citizenship (have applied for it already) and my PTE was superior english (points expiring in May 2019).

Me and my partner are in a relationship for less than a year, it's a LDR which means that we are not in a defacto relationship (as we have never lived together or have joint accounts) or married.

- Does she classify as single and claim 10 points on 189/190?

- Can she claim points on her application if we can prove our relationship? That way she will have 10 points for a partner with PR and 5 for english proficiency.

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

we have to submit new EOI for the new visa's. They will be added on skill select somewhere around october.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

zack93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently on PR and waiting on citizenship (have applied for it already) and my PTE was superior english (points expiring in May 2019).
> 
> ...



You can only get 10 points, not both. So, applying as single is the best option. Separate spouse PR Visa after grant. Or apply as skilled spouse and immigrate together. 

But these can all change after election. So, let's wait and see.


----------



## zack93 (Oct 2, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> You can only get 10 points, not both. So, applying as single is the best option. Separate spouse PR Visa after grant. Or apply as skilled spouse and immigrate together.
> 
> But these can all change after election. So, let's wait and see.


Thanks for the reply. The thing is I am in Australia already and been here for a long time. My partner is offshore though. 
So, we are not classified as a defacto right?
If not, she is single legally? and have the 10 points for that?

Regards,
Zack


----------



## ozzolins (May 15, 2016)

The big difference here with claiming 10 points for a spouse is that they need to be skilled. I think overall this is a good thing and will only increase the quality of the applicant pool (as PR applicants won't be able to take unskilled spouses to Australia with them).

And 10 points for STEM qualifications will be awarded only for Masters by Research and PhD degrees (currently you get 5 points).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I think below points are already discussed here. Need your advice on it.
> 
> ...


1. It’s 6 months away. What’s the testing hurry. Let the election get over and see if the new government also follows the path

2. If you want to claim 5 points then only English, if you want to claim 10 points then skills assessment also

3. When applying EOI there is no direct benefit, but maybe Vic will consider you favourably when you apply if you get the pre invite 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zack93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently on PR and waiting on citizenship (have applied for it already) and my PTE was superior english (points expiring in May 2019).
> 
> ...


I think it’s best she claim as single
But consult a Mara agent to be sure
Relationships cases are tricky especially Long distance

Cheers


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

vkbaghel said:


> This is for people who will apply to live and work in Regional Australia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


 is it 15 points for who will apply to live and work in Regional Australia??

I saw some one is said , 5 points for who will apply to live and work in Regional Australia and 15 points for applicant for sponsored by family or relatives in Regional Australia.
Which one is correct for subclass 489?


----------



## heartrider (Apr 15, 2019)

*STEM Points*

Does anybody know the exact requirements for STEM Points? Does it add any extra points for a Masters degree?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

heartrider said:


> Does anybody know the exact requirements for STEM Points? Does it add any extra points for a Masters degree?


Wait till June
It’s too early
Let the new government take over and issue the fine print 

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

kallol said:


> is it 15 points for who will apply to live and work in Regional Australia??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 points*for applicants who are nominated by a State or Territory government, or who are sponsored by a suitable family member. These points are relevant to applicants for the new Subclass 491 visa which will replace Subclass 489 visa. Currently 10 points for Subclass 489 visa.



Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

vkbaghel said:


> 15 points*for applicants who are nominated by a State or Territory government, or who are sponsored by a suitable family member. These points are relevant to applicants for the new Subclass 491 visa which will replace Subclass 489 visa. Currently 10 points for Subclass 489 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Thank you .
Currently State sponsorship point is 10 for 489 and from November 2019 this point will be 15. Am i right vkbaghel?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

kallol said:


> Thank you .
> 
> Currently State sponsorship point is 10 for 489 and from November 2019 this point will be 15. Am i right vkbaghel?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## kallol (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you @vkbaghel


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, maybe this question is already answered but is this new points system applicable for 189 and 190 as well or only for the new regional visa?


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

But current point system for 189 doesn't shows any change: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table.

I'm confused now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> But current point system for 189 doesn't shows any change: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table.
> 
> I'm confused now.


You want that the changes which are proposed to be made from November 19 should be reflected today itself ?

Cheers


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

NB said:


> You want that the changes which are proposed to be made from November 19 should be reflected today itself ?
> 
> Cheers


Ohh sorry missed the year in the end :brick:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

NB said:


> You want that the changes which are proposed to be made from November 19 should be reflected today itself ?
> 
> Cheers


Do you know if they are applicable for 189 and 190 as well? Or we are not sure yet?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Do you know if they are applicable for 189 and 190 as well? Or we are not sure yet?


Well published legislation makes it sound like applicable for both 189/190. But let's wait and see how the next episode of Australian Migration drama unfolds. 

Will Labour win the election?
Will they reduce immigration more than Liberal like they did in WA?
Will the points change be implemented?

Stay tune for more once the new episode in the most famous drama (infamous by now!) unfolds.


----------



## alex63 (Apr 18, 2019)

Has my spouse have the occupation on the same skilled occupation list as mine to have 10 points after November or I will get points for any assessed occupation plus competent English. I have not find the necessity for the occupation to be in any list.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex63 said:


> Has my spouse have the occupation on the same skilled occupation list as mine to have 10 points after November or I will get points for any assessed occupation plus competent English. I have not find the necessity for the occupation to be in any list.


Wait for the fine print after the elections

There is no use speculating at this point of time
It’s too early 

Cheers


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

What happens to someone who applies before the date for this changes in 489 visa application?


----------



## Inintuk (Mar 18, 2019)

*Northern Territory Nomination*

I need similar information please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inintuk said:


> What happens to someone who applies before the date for this changes in 489 visa application?


The rules in force on the date of invite will be applicable, irrespective of when you lodged the EOI

Cheers


----------



## nav87 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi Everyone

My friend has done Masters in mathematics from India. She has 3+ years of experience in teaching. What are the PR chances for her? Anyone who can advise will be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nav87 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My friend has done Masters in mathematics from India. She has 3+ years of experience in teaching. What are the PR chances for her? Anyone who can advise will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You have to do the research yourself 

This is a good place to start

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dear Forum Members,

I had created my EOI in Jan 2018 and at present my DOE is 20th Nov 2018 with 75 points for 189 . When will my EOI expire? Should i create one more EOI for 189 to take advantage of New rule coming in Nov 2019? Can there be 2 EOI in Skill select system with same information.

Regards,
NP


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I had created my EOI in Jan 2018 and at present my DOE is 20th Nov 2018 with 75 points for 189 . When will my EOI expire? Should i create one more EOI for 189 to take advantage of New rule coming in Nov 2019? Can there be 2 EOI in Skill select system with same information.
> 
> ...


Your EOI will expire in jan 2020

You cannot have 2 identical EOIs in the system simultaneously 

One should always file a new EOI when the points change so that you get full 2 years fresh validity like you could have done in nov 18
But anyways that’s water under the bridge

If your points change in nov 2019, withdraw this and file new EOI 
Cheers


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

NB said:


> Your EOI will expire in jan 2020
> 
> You cannot have 2 identical EOIs in the system simultaneously
> 
> ...


Thanks NB . This helps.


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Some info for changes from July 2019:
https://www.seekvisa.com.au/australian-immigration-changes-from-1st-july-2019/

Also, The impact of the overall cut will be absorbed by Skilled Independent visas that allowed people to live and work anywhere in Australia. The annual quota of this subclass has been slashed from over 43,000 to nearly 18,000: https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...australian-visas-whats-changing-1st-july-2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I think this is a very important thread as one month at a time passes by

I have one query - my wife is a fashion designer which is not on MLTSSL but on STSOL - will her skill assessment give me those 10 extra points?

I have been asking around but no straight answers yet...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I think this is a very important thread as one month at a time passes by
> 
> I have one query - my wife is a fashion designer which is not on MLTSSL but on STSOL - will her skill assessment give me those 10 extra points?
> 
> I have been asking around but no straight answers yet...


No if you apply for 189. But maybe yes if you apply for 190.

Cheers,


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> No if you apply for 189. But maybe yes if you apply for 190.
> 
> Cheers,


Is it a confirmed No for 189? Any source/ links?

I am still waiting before I get my wife's skill assessment done - its a big investment of time and money


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Is it a confirmed No for 189? Any source/ links?
> 
> I am still waiting before I get my wife's skill assessment done - its a big investment of time and money


Please read this on home affair website:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table

Partner skills
For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:

were under 45 years old
had competent English
had nominated a skilled occupation that is on *the same skilled occupation list* as your nominated skilled occupation
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Guys,

If the spouse skill is not on the relevant occupation list. In order to claim 5 points for English starting 16th November - the spouse has to just take IELTS and score minimum 6666, correct? Or is there any other thing required as well? TIA!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If the spouse skill is not on the relevant occupation list. In order to claim 5 points for English starting 16th November - the spouse has to just take IELTS and score minimum 6666, correct? Or is there any other thing required as well? TIA!


Just English test. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, Is it true? Any official updates from department?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys, Is it true? Any official updates from department?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what!!


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> Wait what!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


No update on the official website guys 

Chill

Rumours can get Twitter followers for migration agents 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

naman1282 said:


> Wait what!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


See https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...nvitations-august-2019-a-27.html#post14920620


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys, Is it true? Any official updates from department?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corrected.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Just English test.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Hey guys, I understand about spouse's competent English test from Nov for extra 5 points. However, in our case we both are British. As per current rules UK citizens are considered competent by default. Does this hold true after November, which means she doesn't have to write English test to claim 5 points ? Do I need to add anything in my EOI to claim this post Nov? Advance thanks for your responses, have a great day!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussie_lover said:


> Hey guys, I understand about spouse's competent English test from Nov for extra 5 points. However, in our case we both are British. As per current rules UK citizens are considered competent by default. Does this hold true after November, which means she doesn't have to write English test to claim 5 points ? Do I need to add anything in my EOI to claim this post Nov? Advance thanks for your responses, have a great day!


Being an UK citizen only proves you have functional English
For every thing else, you need to take an English test

Cheers


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

NB mate, are you sure about that? Just came across this.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english

Can you confirm please? Ta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussie_lover said:


> NB mate, are you sure about that? Just came across this.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english
> 
> Can you confirm please? Ta


I am not sure how valid this is for claiming points
As far as I have heard to need to take English tests to claim points 

The department writes one thing and goes ahead and demands something else
For functional English they write average , but some co demand minimum 
So Better to consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks NB for your response !

I have made some research around it, and for the benefit of all,

Migration Amendment (New Skilled Regional Visas) Regulations 2019 Authoritative Version - F2019L00578

- unless circumstances specified by the Minister in a legislative instrument made under subclause 494.226(2) existed, at the time of application the applicant must have had competent English. The meaning of “competent English” is set out in regulation 1.15C of the Migration Regulations.


And 1.15C of Migration Regulations state the following,

F2019C00421
1.15C Competent English

(2) A person also has competent English if the person holds a passport of a type specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing for this subregulation.

So I'm pretty much convinced that CO can't pin me down on this.


----------



## samjag_2000 (Mar 13, 2019)

*What does equal first mean in the point tetsed system changes frm Nov?*



Y-ME369 said:


> So following on from this post, the changes to the points test system will also apply to the current 189 Skilled Independent Stream starting from November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does equal first mean in the point tested system ? does it mean that points being equal between an single and a applicant with 10 spouse points , the EOI date will decide priority ?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey gang

Sorry if this has been asked already but does anyone know how will the 10 partner points work regarding the 5 points that currently exist 

If I'm already claiming partner points will I gain 10 extra points (so 15) or will I just get 5 extra to what I already have 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samjag_2000 said:


> What does equal first mean in the point tested system ? does it mean that points being equal between an single and a applicant with 10 spouse points , the EOI date will decide priority ?


That’s correct
Both are at par, so earlier DOE gets invited earlier

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> Hey gang
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already but does anyone know how will the 10 partner points work regarding the 5 points that currently exist
> 
> ...


You will get only 10 points for skilled partner from November 
So 5 more

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gang
> ...


Ok thought so just wanted to check, it's not as great as it seems then in that case as most people will be gaining 5 points ! Singles are the big winners


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

If someone could help me with more thing for partner points it's be appreciated

On the points table (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table) it states "partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass"

Does this mean my partner must also have an EOI for the same visa subclass?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> If someone could help me with more thing for partner points it's be appreciated
> 
> On the points table (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table) it states "partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass"
> 
> Does this mean my partner must also have an EOI for the same visa subclass?


Your partner should have a positive skills assessment under MLTSSL Anzsco code if applying under 189 or 190 and under STSOL Anzsco code if applying under 190
The partner need not necessarily lodge an EOI separately to be eligible to claim spouse points 

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could help me with more thing for partner points it's be appreciated
> ...


 that's cool we have all that ! Cheers mate


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

I have heard that there were a few changes done in ACS assessment requirements from the last week of Sep. Does anyone know what exactly changed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> I have heard that there were a few changes done in ACS assessment requirements from the last week of Sep. Does anyone know what exactly changed?


You can read the latest guidelines here

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

LoOk for what rules are applicable for you as on today instead of relying on other members

Cheers


----------



## pritha.kaura (Oct 14, 2019)

*Partner Evalutaion*

Hi, I am a software engineer (26313) and my huband is a management consultant which is also present in the skilled migration list. Wanted to know if I can claim his points under skilled spouse since both of us are not under the same profession.

Thanks


----------



## suchetam (Jun 24, 2018)

If you both can have positive skills assessment then Yes you can claim points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pritha.kaura said:


> Hi, I am a software engineer (26313) and my huband is a management consultant which is also present in the skilled migration list. Wanted to know if I can claim his points under skilled spouse since both of us are not under the same profession.
> 
> Thanks


Management consultant ANZSCO code 224711 comes under MLTSSL 
So as long as he can get a positive skills assessment and also has competent English score, you can claim spouse points
You need not be in the same profession , it’s the MLTSSL which is important 

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

> The changes to the points test are to introduce:
> 
> · more points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points);
> 
> · points for applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who has competent English (5 points).


For a person who has a skilled spouse with competent English, will they get awarded 15 points or 10 points?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

denominator said:


> For a person who has a skilled spouse with competent English, will they get awarded 15 points or 10 points?


10 only.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

veshi said:


> 10 only.


But it's written 10 points for a skilled spouse and 5 points for a spouse with competent English.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> But it's written 10 points for a skilled spouse and 5 points for a spouse with competent English.


It’s written 15 points for bachelor and 15 points for masters, so will a masters applicant get 30 points ?

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s written 15 points for bachelor and 15 points for masters, so will a masters applicant get 30 points ?
> 
> Cheers


You have a good point. 

But then again, I can give an example where the either-or policy is not practiced. 

It's 10 points currently if you have completed a research degree in S&T in Australia.


 5 Points if you studied in Australia
 5 Points if you have a specialist qualification from an Australian institution (currently 5 points but 10 points after Nov changes)


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

denominator said:


> You have a good point.
> 
> But then again, I can give an example where the either-or policy is not practiced.
> 
> ...


It is not the same thing. 
It is crystal clear that you either 
1) get 10 pts for single
or
2) extra 5 pts for skilled partner (before Nov change it was 5 pts)
or
3) 5 pts for unskilled but competent English.

There is no overlapping issue and you can only claim 1 of 3 or nothing. Because 3) is a new policy and more importantly it is nested within the same marriage status category, you cannot claim both 2) and 3).
The example you had is not valid because they are different categories.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

denominator said:


> But it's written 10 points for a skilled spouse and 5 points for a spouse with competent English.


This about it this way: +5 skilled and +5 for English = 10 points (you have to have both assessment and competent English to get 10 points I think, but might be mistaken) in total. Just English = 5points.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> It is not the same thing.
> It is crystal clear that you either
> 1) get 10 pts for single
> or
> ...


Quick question...I've not yet claimed spouse skilled point as the CDR's are with Engineering Australia and expecting a positive result in a month. Suppose she gets a positive assessment after Nov 16, an updation in EOI with point (2) completed will give me 10 points right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VineethViswan said:


> Quick question...I've not yet claimed spouse skilled point as the CDR's are with Engineering Australia and expecting a positive result in a month. Suppose she gets a positive assessment after Nov 16, an updation in EOI with point (2) completed will give me 10 points right?


That’s correct
She should also have competent English score

Cheers


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> She should also have competent English score
> 
> Cheers


Is that 'competent English score' announced yet?

IELTS Academic was accepted by EA in her case, so I believe IELTS Academic would be sufficient for claiming the points too, though there is no info I've seen about this or the competent score required.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

*Partner Points Update*

Hi Guys, I need advice for the following :

I have submitted 189 EOI in sept with 75 Points. In the same application, I chose NSW 190 - with 80 points.

Now I have received my partner's skill result and this is in STOSL, applicable only on 190 so I want to update the application with partner skill results. 

Do I change the existing EOI? If I do, will it go back in the priority list for 189 as no points updates for 189?

or 

Do I create a new application with 190 EOI only with partner skill details claiming 5 points extra for that? In this case, there will be 2 duplicate 190 EOI for NSW, one for existing one(80) points, this one with 85 points.

Please help.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

rocaj said:


> Hi Guys, I need advice for the following :
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI in sept with 75 Points. In the same application, I chose NSW 190 - with 80 points.
> 
> ...


I would create new one just for 190 since the extra 5 points won’t be applicable for 189 and if you add 5 points in your current application it would up both your 189 and 190 visa points. But I would speak to mara agent to be sure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> Hi Guys, I need advice for the following :
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI in sept with 75 Points. In the same application, I chose NSW 190 - with 80 points.
> 
> ...


Delete the 190 from the existing EOI
So your date of effect will not change
Now lodge a fresh EOI for 190 nsw

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VineethViswan said:


> Is that 'competent English score' announced yet?
> 
> IELTS Academic was accepted by EA in her case, so I believe IELTS Academic would be sufficient for claiming the points too, though there is no info I've seen about this or the competent score required.


Competent score is the minimum marks she scored in the English test
This has been a requirement from ever
So she should not have got less then 6 in LRSW in ielts 

Cheers


----------



## Dulqer (May 19, 2018)

hello All,
Here is my case .
I currently have 75 points for 189 visa and didn't claim my partner points as her occupation is a part of STSOL .
Now that 189 is adding additional 5 points for partner's comptent english skills , should I go ahead and get her ACS/VETASEESS done and then claim those extra 5 points .
or can I directly add her english scores to my 189 EOI ?


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

[deleted]


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

Are the new point system automatically reflected in your EOIs or do we need to submit new EOIs for that ? 

is there any official information released related to this ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are the new point system automatically reflected in your EOIs or do we need to submit new EOIs for that ?
> 
> is there any official information released related to this ?


All points will be updated automatically as the data is already in the system
No need to take any action from your end 
There is confusion over how the points for spouse with competent English will be given as there is no column for the same
Hopefully by second week of November, we will have a solution from DHA

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dulqer said:


> hello All,
> Here is my case .
> I currently have 75 points for 189 visa and didn't claim my partner points as her occupation is a part of STSOL .
> Now that 189 is adding additional 5 points for partner's comptent english skills , should I go ahead and get her ACS/VETASEESS done and then claim those extra 5 points .
> or can I directly add her english scores to my 189 EOI ?


To claim 5 points for spouse competent English, you don’t need any skills assessment 
You just need the valid competent score
Wait till second week of November to get clarity on how the points can be added

Cheers


----------



## Anwesha13 (Aug 13, 2019)

I need an advice following the changes in points assignment from November 2019.

I am going to apply ACS in few days.
So should I apply it post November 16th, 2019, to be eligible for the updated points ?
Or will the updated points apply for me , even if I submit the ACS this week ?

Thanks


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

Right now I have 70 points but will be 80 after November changes as I am single. My DOE is 15/03/2019

What will be my chances for 2339 Other Engineering Professionals for 189?

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anwesha13 said:


> I need an advice following the changes in points assignment from November 2019.
> 
> I am going to apply ACS in few days.
> So should I apply it post November 16th, 2019, to be eligible for the updated points ?
> ...


Whenever you do ACS assessment, it doesn’t affect your points, as long as it is valid 
You can start the process right away

Cheers


----------



## Anwesha13 (Aug 13, 2019)

So will my points get upgraded automatically post November.
even if I submit the ACS today ?

Thanks NB !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anwesha13 said:


> So will my points get upgraded automatically post November.
> even if I submit the ACS today ?
> 
> Thanks NB !


Yes
Only spouse competent English score will have to be entered manually as that column is still not available in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Yes
> Only spouse competent English score will have to be entered manually as that column is still not available in the EOI
> 
> Cheers


Also for people that have Australian citizen as a partner. That option is not available either, but you will get 10 points for having one.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Delete the 190 from the existing EOI
> So your date of effect will not change
> Now lodge a fresh EOI for 190 nsw
> 
> Cheers


Do you know how to delete the 190 from the same application without changing the EOI date? is it possible?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocaj said:


> Do you know how to delete the 190 from the same application without changing the EOI date? is it possible?


It’s been a long time since I submitted my EOI and I don’t have access to Skillselect any more
But I think you can edit the page wherein you choose the 189 and 190 and states
Just try to untick the 190 and see if you can do it or not 
You will have to experiment 

Cheers


----------



## user017 (Sep 14, 2019)

New to the forum, trying to figure out if I have any chances.

I have 70 points including spouse 5 points for competent English. For Nov changes - 

1) My spouse ACS assessment is also same as mine. Do we get points for that? We are in 261313. 

2) I guess I am not eligible for NSW sponsorship as I have no experience in Aus/NSW. Do I stand a chance for State of Victoria sponsorship?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

user017 said:


> New to the forum, trying to figure out if I have any chances.
> 
> I have 70 points including spouse 5 points for competent English. For Nov changes -
> 
> ...


1. You can get spouse points right away
You will get 5 points now, which will go upto 10 on 16 nov
If you have the English test score and positive ACS assessment for spouse do it asap

2. Vic is very choosy. Submit the EOI and wait
No one can predict 

Cheers


----------



## user017 (Sep 14, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You can get spouse points right away
> You will get 5 points now, which will go upto 10 on 16 nov
> If you have the English test score and positive ACS assessment for spouse do it asap
> 
> ...


Are you saying I should apply right away and wait for Nov changes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

user017 said:


> Are you saying I should apply right away and wait for Nov changes?


If your spouse assessment is complete, then why will you wait ?
Nov changes will be done automatically except for spouse english
So I don’t understand your question

Cheers


----------



## user017 (Sep 14, 2019)

NB said:


> If your spouse assessment is complete, then why will you wait ?
> Nov changes will be done automatically except for spouse english
> So I don’t understand your question
> 
> Cheers


Thank You. My preference would be NSW. I know I am aware of Australia experience requirement. Should I create another account to apply for NSW also?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

user017 said:


> Thank You. My preference would be NSW. I know I am aware of Australia experience requirement. Should I create another account to apply for NSW also?


If you have no experience working in NSW and there is a requirement for you to work in NSW before you can apply, you won't get picked anyway, so there is no point in you applying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

user017 said:


> Thank You. My preference would be NSW. I know I am aware of Australia experience requirement. Should I create another account to apply for NSW also?


You may prefer what you want, but you are not eligible to get nsw sponsorship 
If you still want to make an EOI for nsw, create another one
It’s your time and efforts, no one can stop you

Cheers


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Guys, i need your advice on below.

What will happen if the partner is in the divorce process and now in separation. How should we include that in the EOI, Will it be 0 marks until the divorce?

Tried including separated and marked as not including in future applications, but then it asked for the partner details again, like bday, ielts and skill assessment, and no points were granted in the end.


----------



## Dirag06 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi all, I am about to begin my PR journey. As per the Australian Government Home Affairs website my current points as on 16 November 2019 is 85 points. What are my chances of getting the 189 for ICT Business Analyst occupation? In the last round mostly people with 85 points got the invite I expect the requirement will rakse to 90 this time. Do I have a shot?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dirag06 said:


> Hi all, I am about to begin my PR journey. As per the Australian Government Home Affairs website my current points as on 16 November 2019 is 85 points. What are my chances of getting the 189 for ICT Business Analyst occupation? In the last round mostly people with 85 points got the invite I expect the requirement will rakse to 90 this time. Do I have a shot?


Nobody is sure what exactly happened on 16 Nov 
The Dec round may throw some light on how the points have increased

Cheers


----------



## Anwesha13 (Aug 13, 2019)

*EA Assessment requires PTE Score*

Hello,

I am planning to submit my Documents to EA for Evaluation Assessment.
I observed that it also requires me to submit an English competency score.
I have a PTE score with me but I am planning to give PTE again next month for a better score.
So, my question is :

1) Can I not apply for EA assessment until I have a PTE score ?

2) And, if I apply with my previous score, then will I not be able to update my profile with updated PTE scores later on ?

Regards
Anwesha


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Anwesha13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to submit my Documents to EA for Evaluation Assessment.
> I observed that it also requires me to submit an English competency score.
> ...



Hi,

1. You can proceed with EA assessment if you have a minimum score of 50 in each segment of PTE.

2. If your previous score is less than 50, do not apply now. Improve your score and then apply.


----------

